# FreeBSD 10 Wireless Setup on Install



## lostinthefilesystem (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am installing FreeBSD 10 on an old laptop via a USB drive. When I get to the post-install screen for enabling a network card, I can select the proper device and enter my SSID and PIN. Then I enable IPv4 and put in the information. When I select okay, it takes me back to the screen for enabling a network card. It looks like some information flashes for a second at the bottom of the screen, but I can't make it out.

I can go through it a few times, and then eventually it just tells me that no wireless networks were found, even though I am on the home network, and it had previously found our network as well as multiple nearby ones. Every time I reinstall it is the same thing.

I have previously installed FreeBSD 10 on this machine and the wireless setup worked with the same IP and other information entered. Can anyone help? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2014)

I would suggest just completing the installation and configuring your wireless _after_ the install. Some devices require an agreement on their license before you can use them.


----------



## lostinthefilesystem (Nov 7, 2014)

All right, thank you. It just seemed strange since previously it had worked from the get-go.


----------

